# '06 Orca, Odd Rivet



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

I recently purchased a new 2006 Orca frameset, and just got it built up today. I hadn't noticed until today, but there's a bolt screwed into a rivet on the underneath of the top tube (same bolt/rivet type as is on the cage holders). I have no idea what it's for and can't figure it out. Does anybody know what its purpose is?

And although I haven't had a chance yet to get the bike out on the roads (thanks to this snowy Michigan winter.....), I'm already loving it. My new post, saddle, and wheelset isn't on it yet, but when they are I'm going to have to post pictures. This might make rides on the trainer a little more tolerable until the weather breaks.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Orbea top tube screw*

The screw on the underside of the top tube is for attaching a "racing" number......


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Toona said:


> The screw on the underside of the top tube is for attaching a "racing" number......


Agreed. 

My Onix has the same. But, since I'm not a racer I've been trying to think of creative uses for it. Surely there must be some accessory that would be handy at that location.


----------

